# Wireless Lowrider Hydraulic Remote Control



## Los Controles

Here's something new for your rides... This Wireless Lowrider Hydraulic Remote Control lets you control your hydraulics from more than 50' away with all of the popular moves. Its 10 billion possible rolling code keeps others from controlling your ride that might have the same system.
But the most awesome feature is the capability to move all the cars with this system in them with only one remote control once you activate the choreographic mode.
Check it out on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Wireless-Lowrider-Remo...1QQcmdZViewItem

Or on the web site: http://www.linkmtechnologies.com

Thanks...


----------



## HydroCutlass86

looks cool


----------



## SlammedNiss

It might look cool, but definately not $750 cool.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@May 15 2007, 07:56 PM~7912172
> *It might look cool, but definately not $750 cool.
> *



ditto


----------



## Los Controles

Thanks for the compliments on looking cool. 
As for the price... I realize not everyone can afford something like this but some people can. It took alot of work as a one man company to go from conception to completion. If you have ever worked in a large company where each department is run by several people, the task to do it yourself can make a person want to quit many times over.
I could have used nothing but cheap components and parts to reduce the price but that wouldn't be right. I'm a professional in what I do.
Thanks for checking it out...


----------



## Switchblade

Wow, that's one hell of a price. But a cool ass idea, none the less.


----------



## Mr Impala

i had my hydros hooked up to my alarm in the 90's with my code alarm elite competition i ahd front back and pancake on it lol shit worked fine and i didnt need a 800.00 box to do it


----------



## EIGHT BALL

i have my tahoe air ride thru my alarm as well, never had problems,

but with dros the going upo can be a problem from the alarm holding on for too long
lifting and over lifting, tried it a few times, no luck


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

this is the part i like :0 



*For a spectacular show of machinery control, activate the choreography feature on all the cars with this system and make them all move together with only one remote control! *



it was already said i know but $750 :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

oh and by the way this is just a thought but you might be able to do this with and rf modulator of some kind but you would probably need an alarm remote??


----------



## Los Controles

Hi everybody...
I'll admit I never did a market analysis to get a feel of what something like this would go for. I went by a waiting customers opinion at Shell Happy's lowrider shop in El Monte, CA that was watching me test controlling only one car then activate the choreograph feature and then moved two cars together in the early stages of the development . He wanted to know what I was going to sell them for. So I asked him what he thought it was worth. After some back and forth he said "about a thousand or fifteen hundred but hoped that I would price it so that a regular guy lilke himself could afford it."
Well I took that as a complement but knew that was too high. And against what my family and friends suggested, I did not put a 12 hundred dollar tag on it.
So that being said... I ask you all, what is something like this worth on the market if YOU were to build it?
Switchcraft you are right in starting with modulating a RF modulator. Then you need a receiver that can also handle the high speed/current switching and on and on... that's how it all started for me. Just when I thought I was through, there was more to consider and design into it.
I started in 1998. Not full time of course ( I quit many times for a little while at a time). 
Anyways, your statement says it all "good work isn't cheap and cheap work isn't good". I hope you don't mind that I borrow your line here and there.
Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## bigsexy408

homie i know they sell kits for wireless air, i'd look into that maybe talk to a few of the cats that bought a setup similiar but for air, then price competivily. but also remember if they want it bad enough then they'll pay for it, some people still believe that you get what you pay for, there just not here on layitlow. :uh:  what kinda of gaurantee do you offer with these that they wont burn up your prospective customers hydro's ? do you back your product because warranty to me is a big consideration whenever i purchase products


----------



## hearse

i had one that did more shit that that on my hearse. i could do anything a 10 switch box could do for 115 bucks shipped :thumbsdown: and i could do the shit from inside my house


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

haha im sure youll sell plenty of them at that price :loco:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@May 18 2007, 06:35 AM~7929386
> *haha im sure youll sell plenty of them at that price :loco:
> *


x2


----------



## CYCLON3

lol haterzzz...do wut u do homie...make that feria!


----------



## Los Controles

bigsexy408---what kinda of gaurantee do you offer with these that they wont burn up your prospective customers hydro's ? do you back your product because warranty to me is a big consideration whenever i purchase products

I've seen wired setups burn because of a solenoid sticking, not because the box "switch" stuck. The power to the pump keeps going until the guy realizes and runs to pull the ground to kill it, sometimes too late... but that is another product in the making.
I made this thing to "very quickly go and activate then get out" when it came to hitting the solenoids. The drivers that I use are "over rated" to handle the load and the outputs are fused to go if something goes wrong inside the receiver. I tried to consider every possibility within my control.
But lets face it, we live in a fallen world and things do break... my guarantee is that if my system breaks, I will repair or replace it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What happens when your noids stick and you're not near a disconnect?


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 18 2007, 08:20 AM~7929822
> *What happens when your noids stick and you're not near a disconnect?
> *


The pump keeps running, forcing the hydraulics to over extend and get stuck. Hopefully they can still be saved afterwards with brute force but sometimes, so sorry.
Worst case- pressure builds so much that something lets loose of the fluid making a mess of your clean ride and eventually burning out a pump if it can't handle the constant run.
Sometimes nothing bad at all.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@May 18 2007, 04:16 PM~7929804
> *bigsexy408---what kinda of gaurantee do you offer with these that they wont burn up your prospective customers hydro's ? do you back your product because warranty to me is a big consideration whenever i purchase products
> 
> I've seen wired setups burn because of a solenoid sticking, not because the box "switch" stuck. The power to the pump keeps going until the guy realizes and runs to pull the ground to kill it, sometimes too late... but that is another product in the making.
> I made this thing to "very quickly go and activate then get out" when it came to hitting the solenoids. The drivers that I use are "over rated" to handle the load and the outputs are fused to go if something goes wrong inside the receiver. I tried to consider every possibility within my control.
> But lets face it, we live in a fallen world and things do break... my guarantee is that if my system breaks, I will repair or replace it.
> *





if i am thinking this right on what you are doing here i might try this "thing" myself good idea if it would work :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@May 15 2007, 11:26 PM~7912914
> *i have my tahoe air ride thru my alarm as well, never had problems,
> 
> but with dros the going upo can be a problem from the alarm holding on for too long
> lifting and over lifting, tried it a few times, no luck
> *


I would only feel safe dumping the car with the aux channel, fuck that voltage and overlocking.

Arm you shit at the store, when you come out you disarm and raise it up then a motor runs away or a solenoid burns and you will be having a bad day.


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 18 2007, 09:14 AM~7930198
> *if i am thinking this right on what you are doing here i might try this "thing" myself good idea if it would work :0
> *


Just so that there's no misunderstanding, I was talking about two different items here:
1. The remote controller with adjustable high speed, fused high power switching and all that.
2. _"I've seen wired setups burn because of a solenoid sticking, not because the box "switch" stuck. The power to the pump keeps going until the guy realizes and runs to pull the ground to kill it, sometimes too late... *but that is another product in the making."*_
This is other product that I'm building is basically a resettable disconnect with adjustable timer that lets you set how long the pumps will run before it shuts the whole thing down, should a solonoid stick on you, saving your setup.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@May 18 2007, 01:44 PM~7931795
> *Just so that there's no misunderstanding, I was talking about two different items here:
> 1. The remote controller with adjustable high speed, fused high power switching and all that.
> 2. "I've seen wired setups burn because of a solenoid sticking, not because the box "switch" stuck. The power to the pump keeps going until the guy realizes and runs to pull the ground to kill it, sometimes too late... but that is another product in the making."
> This is other product that I'm building is basically a resettable disconnect with adjustable timer that lets you set how long the pumps will run before it shuts the whole thing down, should a solonoid stick on you, saving your setup.
> *


now that would be somethin id be interested in :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 18 2007, 04:48 PM~7931827
> *now that would be somethin id be interested in  :biggrin:
> *


NOT FOR NO 800$


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@May 18 2007, 08:18 PM~7933829
> *NOT FOR NO 800$
> *


Dude! I haven't even made the other product or set the price on it yet!
Anyways, I want to thank you all for your _real input_ on the my product. As I said before, the initial price was based on a few potential users who liked the features so much that they thought it would sell for over a grand and mostly family and friends who probably figured Lowriders are big ballers and high rollers because of the money, attention to detail and pride that is put into their rides.
So for the last day of the eBay aution I have reduced the price to five and a half.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wireless-Lowrider-Remo...1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks again, even the haterzzz


----------



## ghost211

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@May 18 2007, 09:16 AM~7929804
> *bigsexy408---what kinda of gaurantee do you offer with these that they wont burn up your prospective customers hydro's ? do you back your product because warranty to me is a big consideration whenever i purchase products
> 
> I've seen wired setups burn because of a solenoid sticking, not because the box "switch" stuck. The power to the pump keeps going until the guy realizes and runs to pull the ground to kill it, sometimes too late... but that is another product in the making.
> I made this thing to "very quickly go and activate then get out" when it came to hitting the solenoids. The drivers that I use are "over rated" to handle the load and the outputs are fused to go if something goes wrong inside the receiver. I tried to consider every possibility within my control.
> But lets face it, we live in a fallen world and things do break... my guarantee is that if my system breaks, I will repair or replace it.
> *



Just letting yopu in on a piece of knowledge I learned the hard expensive way. Most people with juice wont spend money on anything that doesnt actually make their pump work. 

I came up with a pressure relief valve specically designed to fit on a hydro pump It works perfectly without fail for years now ( ive still got them on my truck) but it was hard as hell to sel the first 100 i made. just my 2 cents


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@May 18 2007, 09:44 PM~7931795
> *Just so that there's no misunderstanding, I was talking about two different items here:
> 1. The remote controller with adjustable high speed, fused high power switching and all that.
> 2. "I've seen wired setups burn because of a solenoid sticking, not because the box "switch" stuck. The power to the pump keeps going until the guy realizes and runs to pull the ground to kill it, sometimes too late... but that is another product in the making."
> This is other product that I'm building is basically a resettable disconnect with adjustable timer that lets you set how long the pumps will run before it shuts the whole thing down, should a solonoid stick on you, saving your setup.
> *




yep that's what i was thinking sorta :biggrin:


----------



## Los Controles

*New info on old news.*
After much homework on higher production numbers and costs, short of going to China or Taiwan to have them built by the thousands (which would run into the 100s of tousands), I was able to slash the original MSRP of $750.
Check it out here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Wireless-Lowrider-Hydr...1QQcmdZViewItem
or at http://www.linkmtechnologies.com.
Again, this was made for the hydros not the air. Air systems can be controlled by an external alarm output, little bitty relays, or even telephone wire with paper clips as switches. The difference is in the power handling capability and timing.
I can also custom program the switches to your liking if the way it is now won't work for you.
One more thing... I'm still looking for someone local to sponsor with this system, see http://www.linkmtechnologies.com/purchase.htm for more info.

Thanks, 
Louie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

thats way better.


----------



## hearse

still to much. fuck that :thumbsdown: this puts that to shame

AirBox Wireless *18 Function* wireless remote FBSS/individual wheel/pancake/up & down Valet function to prevent unauthorized use

$114
https://host439.ipowerweb.com/~airassis/osC...61d6540a4e1948e


----------



## Los Controles

:dunno: You're right...what can I say?
It doesn't compare to an Air System controller and the Air System controller doesn't compare to the WiLo900 *hydraulic* controller system.


----------



## hearse

u can use this with juice :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

haha i think the same shit cost arround 250$ over here lol nothing special with it


----------



## REV. chuck

this can be done alot cheaper then this


----------



## Los Controles

Man... you guys are a tough crowd with so much emotion! :angry: But it's cool.
I know what it's like to want something you can't have. I didn't grow up with much and figured out when I had a family of my own how hard it really was for my parents raising four little mocosos. But enough of my boo hooing.
It seems to me that some of you have the "know how" to make one of these devices of your own with a little guidance. I never really planned on this but I figure, what the heck?
I have new plans on the upcoming model available. I think you will come to appreciate just how much is really involved when you study it.
http://www.linkmtechnologies.com/voice_activate.htm

Later


----------



## hearse

and then u yell fuck u or somethin and ur car misinterprets it and jumps sideways in traffic killing people :nosad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## marathon1218

good luck people here dont have respect for you if you do not have 30k posts. Its a cool idea, money is high but so is everything that has to do with hydro's. Keep working on your stuff, people talk shit untill it hits lowrider magazine on a tech spread then they want to buy it.....good luck bro..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Sep 28 2007, 07:11 PM~8892366
> *Man... you guys are a tough crowd with so much emotion! :angry:  But it's cool.
> I know what it's like to want something you can't have. I didn't grow up with much and figured out when I had a family of my own how hard it really was for my parents raising four little mocosos. But enough of my boo hooing.
> It seems to me that some of you have the "know how" to make one of these devices of your own with a little guidance. I never really planned on this but I figure, what the heck?
> I have new plans on the upcoming model available. I think you will come to appreciate just how much is really involved when you study it.
> http://www.linkmtechnologies.com/voice_activate.htm
> 
> Later
> *



i could afford this if i wanted it but i find the possibility of your shit malfunctioning while your yards away from it to be asking for something disastrous to happen. 

lets say a noid stick and your motor sticks wide open while your however far away so now u take off running to get in your trunk or to the quick disconnect but oh shit the extra 5 or so seconds it took to run across the parking lot looking like a dumbass with a remote in your hand while all sorts of fucked up noises and smoke comes from your trunk your hose blew and now ur shits on fire in the parking now the police are there asking you questions the fire dept is standing around laughing at what a fucking idiot you are your cars a black ashy gutted pile of shit 



but you looked so cool earlier hitting your hydraulics from 100 feet away or whatever




your a jackass and an idiot not only for the price but for coming oin here like youve got hotshit and your the orginal when truth is pat burke was doing this shit 8 years or more ago and getting banned from lowrider events for it 



kill yourself


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Sep 30 2007, 09:33 PM~8904023
> *i could afford this  if i wanted it  but i find the  possibility  of  your shit malfunctioning while your yards away from it  to be asking for something disastrous to happen.
> 
> lets say  a noid stick and your motor  sticks wide open  while your however far away so now u take off running to get in your trunk or to the  quick disconnect but oh shit the extra 5 or so seconds it took to run across the parking lot  looking like a dumbass with a remote in your hand while all sorts of fucked up noises and smoke comes from your trunk    your hose blew  and now ur shits on fire in the parking  now the police are there asking you questions the fire dept  is standing around laughing at what a fucking idiot you are your  cars a black ashy gutted pile of shit
> but you looked so cool earlier  hitting your hydraulics from 100 feet away or whatever
> your a jackass and an idiot  not only for the price  but for  coming oin here like youve got hotshit  and your the orginal  when truth is pat burke  was doing this shit 8 years or more ago and getting banned from lowrider events for it
> kill yourself
> *


fuck bro whats your problem, if you dont like it dont buy it, dont you think you are going a little over board telling him to kill yourself.. if it was not for minds of people like this there would be no such thing as hydro's in the first place give the guy a break..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Sep 30 2007, 09:40 PM~8904556
> *fuck bro whats your problem, if you dont like it dont buy it, dont you think you are going a little over board telling him to kill yourself.. if it was not for minds of people like this there would be no such thing as hydro's in the first place give the guy a break..
> *



you can join him


----------



## AZLincolnFan

God damn , i would never ever buy one but props to the homie for coming up with something like that!!


I would love to park my ride ousite the grocery store , stand across the parking lot, and then scare the fuckin shit outta old ladies walking buy and make them drop all their groceries!!! They would be like :0 and i would be like :roflmao: :roflmao: and then they would see me and would be like :angry: fuckin lowriders.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Controles

Hey thanks for the encouragement guys.
I can certanly understand "no respect" due to lack of history. This happens in just about every situation. So knowing that, doesn't change my mind from using the talents that were given to me to get out of the rat race of living life pay check to pay check. This is just the beginning of products to come. Not trying to brag, just planning ahead.
Why just use your talents to make someone else profit? Nothing wrong with that, don't get me wrong. It's a job.
But if you want something you never had, you gotta do something you've never done before. And regardless of how uncomfortable it may get, I'm willing to step out of my own comfort zone to get there.

The best to all of you...


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Oct 1 2007, 11:32 AM~8908041
> *Hey thanks for the encouragement guys.
> I can certanly understand "no respect" due to lack of history. This happens in just about every situation. So knowing that, doesn't change my mind from using the talents that were given to me to get out of the rat race of living life pay check to pay check. This is just the beginning of products to come. Not trying to brag, just planning ahead.
> Why just use your talents to make someone else profit? Nothing wrong with that, don't get me wrong. It's a job.
> But if you want something you never had, you gotta do something you've never done before. And regardless of how uncomfortable it may get, I'm willing to step out of my own comfort zone to get there.
> 
> The best to all of you...
> *


pay attention marathon 

this is why he got that responce 



your not hot shit and it isnt new 


kill yourself


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Oct 2 2007, 12:47 AM~8913659
> *pay attention marathon
> 
> this is why he got that responce
> your not hot shit and it isnt new
> kill yourself
> *


OK tuff guy... Take your dumb ass comments and bullshit back to off topic, no one wants it here.


----------



## 87linkin

There has to be several patents stolen in this situation. :0


----------



## MAYHEM

this looks maybe 250$ kool


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Oct 1 2007, 12:33 AM~8904023
> *i could afford this  if i wanted it  but i find the  possibility  of  your shit malfunctioning while your yards away from it  to be asking for something disastrous to happen.
> 
> lets say  a noid stick and your motor  sticks wide open  while your however far away so now u take off running to get in your trunk or to the  quick disconnect but oh shit the extra 5 or so seconds it took to run across the parking lot  looking like a dumbass with a remote in your hand while all sorts of fucked up noises and smoke comes from your trunk    your hose blew  and now ur shits on fire in the parking  now the police are there asking you questions the fire dept  is standing around laughing at what a fucking idiot you are your  cars a black ashy gutted pile of shit
> but you looked so cool earlier  hitting your hydraulics from 100 feet away or whatever
> your a jackass and an idiot  not only for the price  but for  coming oin here like youve got hotshit  and your the orginal  when truth is pat burke  was doing this shit 8 years or more ago and getting banned from lowrider events for it
> kill yourself
> *


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.freehydroremote.com/


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 2 2007, 12:13 AM~8913725
> *OK tuff guy... Take your dumb ass comments and bullshit back to off topic, no one wants it here.
> *


suck it ho 

i post where i like be glad of your affiliation or id make you cry


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Oct 2 2007, 09:31 PM~8918953
> *suck it ho
> 
> i post where i like      be glad of your affiliation or id make you cry
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 3 2007, 08:28 AM~8923290
> *:0
> *


why dont ur ass come down to offtopic nomore


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Oct 3 2007, 07:12 PM~8926295
> *why dont ur ass come down to offtopic nomore
> *


IM IN THERE OFF AND ON BRO BUT IT GOT FUCKIN DULL AS FUCK


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2007, 09:01 AM~8930597
> *IM IN THERE OFF AND ON BRO BUT IT GOT FUCKIN DULL AS FUCK
> *


cause ur lame ass dont contribute


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by pigchunks_@Oct 4 2007, 10:50 PM~8934977
> *cause ur lame ass dont contribute
> *


wahaha ok ,i was there a little yesterday ,were the fuck were you bro??


----------



## Mr._Diaz

4 years later i find this topic...... :biggrin: 
i got to the homepage and the Wilo thing is like 450 now.....and it even says its out of stock :wow:


----------



## Los Controles

Thanks for stopping by.
I sold out of the original design and have since upgraded the design with some cooler features like 127 channel capable. But I still have to write some code to have it search for "clear channel" before selling it. I'd hate to put it out there on a "fixed" channel where the user can't change channels if needed.
I'm also moving this system to its own new site that is also in the works: http://loscontroles.com/demo/
The original transmitter was a handheld box with 4 mini toggle switches but then a Hydroholics customer asked if I could make him one small enough to fit in his pocket. So I shrunk it down to a key fob and decided to keep it that way.

Thanks again for checking it out...


----------



## SlammedNiss

Nicer looking website and nicer looking price too.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Sep 28 2007, 09:11 PM~8892366
> *Man... you guys are a tough crowd with so much emotion! :angry:  But it's cool.
> I know what it's like to want something you can't have. I didn't grow up with much and figured out when I had a family of my own how hard it really was for my parents raising four little mocosos. But enough of my boo hooing.
> It seems to me that some of you have the "know how" to make one of these devices of your own with a little guidance. I never really planned on this but I figure, what the heck?
> I have new plans on the upcoming model available. I think you will come to appreciate just how much is really involved when you study it.
> http://www.linkmtechnologies.com/voice_activate.htm
> 
> Later
> *



what is this?


----------



## Los Controles

Looks like a two part question?
1. The quote/link about the "Voice activate" was me being a wise guy trying to lighten the mood where it led to a hidden web page on my site describing a voice activated remote control. 
It had you raise your hand towards the car and using your most authoritative "Moses" voice, _tell the dude in your car to bounce it!_
The only response I got was "crickets chirping" then someone responding with their own link that had some type of virus so I just removed the page. :happysad: 

2. My avatar is a picture of a 1500 watt solar tracking array next to my truck we had just installed on my parents property where Edison wanted something like $135,000 to bring power to the house. So chale SCE! We harnessed power from the sun and the wind (wind generator in background but can't be seen). :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Feb 25 2011, 01:23 PM~19959309
> *Looks like a two part question?
> 1. The quote/link about the "Voice activate" was me being a wise guy trying to lighten the mood where it led to a hidden web page on my site describing a voice activated remote control.
> It had you raise your hand towards the car and using your most authoritative "Moses" voice, tell the dude in your car to bounce it!
> The only response I got was "crickets chirping" then someone responding with their own link that had some type of virus so I just removed the page.  :happysad:
> 
> 2. My avatar is a picture of a 1500 watt solar tracking array next to my truck we had just installed on my parents property where Edison wanted something like $135,000 to bring power to the house. So chale SCE! We harnessed power from the sun and the wind (wind generator in background but can't be seen).  :biggrin:
> *


figured it was a solar grid of a sort

thought it was hooked up to the vehicle

whats the cost and output of one of those?

have some land in MX that needs one but not enough people have unis of the type to know besids what a salesman spits at you


----------



## Los Controles

The solar array is built from eight 190 watt panels at $860ea then mounted on the Wattsun solar tracker that was about $2200. Power then goes through an Outback solar charger, about $500, to a 24 Volt battery bank, donated by the LACO Sheriffs.
If I remember right, the complete wind/solar system cost about $23,000 (over time). Would have been a lot more if a company did the work. But I love this stuff too much to let someone else do it!
A great place to learn all about this technology is Home Power Magazine. I read through these magazines and anything on the subject before feeling confident enough to build it, plus getting the cash together!

I have a web site documenting the whole install but it got kinda messed up when Google moved it around and I couldn't get back in to fix it. But now that you got me all interested again, I'm gonna try again so I can share the info in detail.

Sorry Mods for getting off subject on this thread... :cheesy:


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Feb 23 2011, 11:36 PM~19947587
> *Thanks for stopping by.
> I sold out of the original design and have since upgraded the design with some cooler features like 127 channel capable. But I still have to write some code to have it search for "clear channel" before selling it. I'd hate to put it out there on a "fixed" channel where the user can't change channels if needed.
> I'm also moving this system to its own new site that is also in the works: http://loscontroles.com/demo/
> The original transmitter was a handheld box with 4 mini toggle switches but then a Hydroholics customer asked if I could make him one small enough to fit in his pocket. So I shrunk it down to a key fob and decided to keep it that way.
> 
> Thanks again for checking it out...
> *


yeah the hydroholic customers got some bad ass rides. im pretty sure they wont mind runnin ur remotes in theire cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Controles

> *yeah the hydroholic customers got some bad ass rides *


That's for for sure. Its the same for the dudes in the United Kingdom. A lot of these guys roll in some high end cars but still really love our Regals, Caddys and Impalas.



> * im pretty sure they wont mind runnin ur remotes in theire cars  :thumbsup: *


Thanks for the vote!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Feb 24 2011, 05:03 PM~19952107
> *Nicer looking website and nicer looking price too.
> *


Not too bad at $380 shipped. Is this anyone that's run this particular kit or is currently running it? Pictures and feedback on it?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Feb 26 2011, 01:43 AM~19964330
> *The solar array is built from eight 190 watt panels at $860ea then mounted on the Wattsun solar tracker that was about $2200. Power then goes through an Outback solar charger, about $500, to a 24 Volt battery bank, donated by the LACO Sheriffs.
> If I remember right, the complete wind/solar system cost about $23,000 (over time). Would have been a lot more if a company did the work. But I love this stuff too much to let someone else do it!
> A great place to learn all about this technology is Home Power Magazine. I read through these magazines and anything on the subject before feeling confident enough to build it, plus getting the cash together!
> 
> I have a web site documenting the whole install but it got kinda messed up when Google moved it around and I couldn't get back in to fix it. But now that you got me all interested again, I'm gonna try again so I can share the info in detail.
> 
> Sorry Mods for getting off subject on this thread...  :cheesy:
> *


so cost effect you would say for under 30k? looking for a solution such as this maybe less. so there is a reserve bank fo rteh energy not used?

ill be looking into this more


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 28 2011, 07:11 AM~19978746
> *so cost effect you would say for under 30k? looking for a solution such as this maybe less. so there is a reserve bank fo rteh energy not used?
> 
> ill be looking into this more
> *


Hey slo, I had to build another site for this info and not completed yet but you get the idea of what it took to put this together.
I'll keep adding the rest of the story as I get time.
http://www.linkmtech.com/solar/


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Mar 3 2011, 01:37 PM~20007097
> *Hey slo, I had to build another site for this info and not completed yet but you get the idea of what it took to put this together.
> I'll keep adding the rest of the story as I get time.
> http://www.linkmtech.com/solar/
> *


Sweet ill be keeping up on it, 
love the landscape pure deset huh... i see why now it was not cost effective to build lines out there


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

cool vids on your site I have to admit this would be cool at a car show....I would be in the back of the car by the trunk with the remote in one hand and the trunk popper in the other in case something happened while I was hittin the switches


----------



## Los Controles

Thanks Switchcraft, yeah it's always good to be ready cuz shh..stuff happens!


----------



## slo




----------



## Los Controles

Hey everybody...
I've been juggling a few projects over here and just wanted to update the links to the web sites since they've been changed.
The original Link M Technologies is introducing the new product that's pretty much taken most of my "after hours" time.
And Los Controles is linked from there but on its own with the wireless remotes.

I still need to write the Clear Channel Search function for this product but have a question for you guys. Which would be better to offer in the mean time?

1. One of the 125 channels randomly selected and set to only 1 channel with no way to change it on your end.
If there happens to be some interference, you can stand closer to your ride or go somewhere else.
Offered at a $40 discount with free program upgrade when it's done.

2. The user can randomly select any of the 125 channels whenever needed.
If there happens to be some interference, you can stand closer to your ride or you can change the channel through the key fob and try it again.
Offered at a $20 discount with free program upgrade when it's done. This one still requires a little more programming on my end but not as sophisticated as the Clear CH Search.

Just wanted to offer something in the mean time in case someone here was interested in this new model.

Thanks


----------



## Big John 69

This remote control system is not new. I saw a guy from individuals back in the mid 90s . That had a green 64 that worked off remote and a friend had it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Apr 17 2011, 12:26 AM~20355950
> *Hey everybody...
> I've been juggling a few projects over here and just wanted to update the links to the web sites since they've been changed.
> The original Link M Technologies is introducing the new product that's pretty much taken most of my "after hours" time.
> And Los Controles is linked from there but on its own with the wireless remotes.
> 
> I still need to write the Clear Channel Search function for this product but have a question for you guys. Which would be better to offer in the mean time?
> 
> 1. One of the 125 channels randomly selected and set to only 1 channel with no way to change it on your end.
> If there happens to be some interference, you can stand closer to your ride or go somewhere else.
> Offered at a $40 discount with free program upgrade when it's done.
> 
> 2. The user can randomly select any of the 125 channels whenever needed.
> If there happens to be some interference, you can stand closer to your ride or you can change the channel through the key fob and try it again.
> Offered at a $20 discount with free program upgrade when it's done. This one still requires a little more programming on my end but not as sophisticated as the Clear CH Search.
> 
> Just wanted to offer something in the mean time in case someone here was interested in this new model.
> 
> Thanks
> *


ahhh snap!!!!

can't wait to see these new projects :biggrin: 
I hear theres a 2 wheel project your working on also


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 17 2011, 02:44 PM~20359187
> *ahhh snap!!!!
> 
> can't wait to see these new projects :biggrin:
> I hear theres a 2 wheel project your working on also
> *


Yup! A really simple 2 function wireless air controller for those slick 2 wheel lo-lo's. It's still in its baby stage right now but hope it won't be too long before it's running around. :sprint:


----------



## slo

tight


----------



## jc restylin

i got the first style and love it. 

can the the smaller remote work for the older versions.....


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by jc restylin_@Apr 22 2011, 12:55 PM~20397115
> *i got the first style and love it.
> 
> can the the smaller remote work for the older versions.....
> *


It does!
I would have to match up the program to what you have though because some of the units went out with some custom setup depending on what was needed.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Apr 18 2011, 10:36 PM~20369082
> *Yup! A really simple 2 function wireless air controller for those slick 2 wheel lo-lo's. It's still in its baby stage right now but hope it won't be too long before it's running around. :sprint:
> *


p.m. me the details, lets do this brother :biggrin:


----------



## jc restylin

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Apr 22 2011, 07:43 PM~20399179
> *It does!
> I would have to match up the program to what you have though because some of the units went out with some custom setup depending on what was needed.
> *


how much.....thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 23 2011, 03:06 PM~20403705
> *p.m. me the details, lets do this brother :biggrin:
> *


Alright.... will p.m. you what I have so far


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by jc restylin_@Apr 25 2011, 05:51 PM~20417854
> *how much.....thanks :biggrin:
> *


Hey JC, just the found the details on your system. Let me see if I can match it up to what you have without your unit here to test with.
It yours for $69. This includes tax (since we're both in Cali) and USPS shipping.
Question for you... are those timers working alright for you? It was not needed for some lay and plays so they were just bypassed.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm and email sent


----------



## jc restylin

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Apr 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20420334
> *Hey JC, just the found the details on your system. Let me see if I can match it up to what you have without your unit here to test with.
> It yours for $69. This includes tax (since we're both in Cali) and USPS shipping.
> Question for you... are those timers working alright for you? It was not needed for some lay and plays so they were just bypassed.
> *


thanks bro, can you pm your paypal info........witch timers are you talking about.......i dont use all the features, being that the car i had them on only had front to back....
i'm going to be installing it on my new ride witch is gonna have side to side and three wheel.....and try all the functions.....


----------



## Los Controles

> _Originally posted by jc restylin_@Apr 26 2011, 10:45 PM~20429070
> *thanks bro, can you pm your paypal info........witch timers are you talking about.......i dont use all the features, being that the car i had them on only had front to back....
> i'm going to be installing it on my new ride witch is gonna have side to side and three wheel.....and try all the functions.....
> *


The timer controls on the receiver front panel:








They control how long the pump stays ON no matter how long you hold the switch and yours are adjustable from a little over a 1/10th of a second minimum to about a 1/2 second max. If your system hits hard and fast you probably won't even notice it "time out" but if it's on the mellow side and you hold the switch longer to raise it, you will notice it timing out on you.

PM sent...


----------



## jc restylin

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Apr 27 2011, 06:52 PM~20434858
> *The timer controls on the receiver front panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They control how long the pump stays ON no matter how long you hold the switch and yours are adjustable from a little over a 1/10th of a second minimum to about a 1/2 second max. If your system hits hard and fast you probably won't even notice it "time out" but if it's on the mellow side and you hold the switch longer to raise it, you will notice it timing out on you.
> 
> PM sent...
> *


 ok, i did try that out......thought it was cool, kind of like a safety, keeps you from blowing something.....


----------



## lawrencemarc97

SlammedNiss said:


> It might look cool, but definately not $750 cool.


Oh yea like what ?...?


----------

